# Moka coffee from a machine that also makes espresso?



## RandomPunter (Jul 2, 2016)

I am considering a new coffee machine but drink as much moka as espresso. Probably more. All the coffee machines I see refer to espresso, cappuccino etc but no mention of moka. Would love to have a machine to produce quality moka and espresso etc. My thoughts were that moka uses a lower pressure but essentially it's the same process otherwise. That correct? Therefore... A pressure adjustable coffee machine could do both in theory. BUT... I am a complete novice which is why I have come to this forum to see if I am on the right path, if there is anything out there and generally get some help! Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

can you explain to use exactly what you mean by Moka and how you make it


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

An espresso machine can make a stronger drink, with crema. Perhaps make espresso, dilute with hot water to the same strength as you like your moka pot brews & skim off the crema?


----------



## RandomPunter (Jul 2, 2016)

I make it with the traditional stove top bialetti moka pot.


----------



## RandomPunter (Jul 2, 2016)

I have never tried watering down espresso to create a moka. I will give it a go but confidence is low in that idea (but never say never so thanks for the suggestion)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

RandomPunter said:


> I have never tried watering down espresso to create a moka. I will give it a go but confidence is low in that idea (but never say never so thanks for the suggestion)


It's not to create a moka, it's to lower the strength of the espresso, if needed, closer to what a moka makes. Adding water to a cup of coffee makes the coffee weaker always, to 100% confidence limits. 

E.g. a moka pot might make ~40g of coffee per "cup", from maybe 7-9g of grounds. A typical espresso may be twice this strength.

Why though, spend hundreds on a machine to replicate a drink made in a £30 coffee maker?


----------



## RandomPunter (Jul 2, 2016)

Fair question. Right now I use my moka and an espresso machine that is struggling (it's a low cost lavazza capsule job, about 5 year old) so was looking at upgrading and therefore looked for one that would also do moka but not found anything. I found this strange as some machines are expensive and have plenty of options but moka seems simpler to produce than espresso (doesn't need as much pressure and no need for the crema). Keen to upgrade to enjoy some longer coffees using quality coffee so I am looking for flexibility in a new machine, not just an espresso machine. Ideally I wanted to be able to replicate the moka and have a quality milk frothed etc (wand on current machine is rubbish).


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The taste from a Moka pot is pretty difficult to replicate. Made well, it can be short and intense. Personally, I drink maybe one Moka pot a week and the rest of the time dilute espresso into americanos


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Why not get an espresso machine for espresso and espresso based drinks and keep the moka pot for when the mood takes you?


----------



## Jochen (Jun 18, 2016)

Just put a double shot o espresso into a cup of hot water (long black it's called). I do this every morning as I don't like an espresso that early on the day. I love it!


----------



## RandomPunter (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks - it'll save me the time looking for a machine that does everything!


----------



## RandomPunter (Jul 2, 2016)

That's the current setup, just thinking about investing in a bigger better machine and was thinking about bringing in a machine that would do moka as well but if not possible I will stick to what I have and use two methods.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Coffee from Moka Pots and Espresso are two very different drink types.

Best advice I could give is to upgrade the espresso machine and keep using the Moka pot.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

As Glenn says, both different drinks.

Many here have espresso machine with Moka pots or V60 or Aeropress, syphon etc, just different brewing techniques.

Just cos we spend a fortune on espresso machine doesn't mean it'll do all different brew methods.

Have you ever tried an Americano/long black?


----------

